# Help verifying a Sargent 307 Type 1



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I bought this plane over the week end.














































It looks like a Type 1 Sargent 307, with an early Stanley blade, but I can't find a good example of it other than a small black and white drawing in the Murlands Antique Tool Value Guide. And information would be appreciated.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Franken plane from the iron up. You might try the sargent Planes web site that Horizontal Mike runs. As for the red paint…...I might have some left over.

Sargent irons had a step to them…









about halfway back.









Looks like a #120 cap….maybe find a 220 style cap, and try it on for size??


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

My Sargent Plane Identification Value Guide arrived today. This is a type 2 307.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Ah..now I know what that strange blade in my "stockpile" is..
A Sargent !


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

@Bandit571: "...Franken plane from the iron up. You might try the sargent Planes web site that Horizontal Mike runs…"

Could you point me to that particular Sargent Planes website that HorizontalMike runs please? I would like to see it. *;-)*


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey! look who's back…

The sargent planes.com

Seems to be the place to go…..for all sorts of planes…


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

That's not a bad site, but lacks much information. The Sargent Plane Identification Value Guide, if it's a second edition, that Don has is probably the best print source of information to date. The only other source that comes to mind would be to personally contact Charles Hegedus who authored the Shaw's Patent Bench Plane Study within that same Value Guide. He was quite nice and helpful when I contacted him a few years ago, though I don't think he really has the time nor inkling to keep up with researching Sargent Planes any more. He said he still has quite a selection with very early base plates, though he indicated that someone else would need to be the one to dig through them. Even left me an open invitation, if I ever made it to his neck of the woods.

In other words, contact him at your own risk of offending. I do not know his current status or if he would be open to such a contact anymore.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've also started putting together some info http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/08/10/sargent-planes-by-the-numberwith-pictures/


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Don,
Very nice start. Feel free to add my limited information if you need:

http://www.horizontalheavens.com/418vs418VBM%20Comparison.htm
http://www.horizontalheavens.com/Refurbed%20sargent_418vbm_plane.htm
http://www.horizontalheavens.com/sargent_422_22in.htm
http://www.horizontalheavens.com/sargent_418_fore_plane.htm

At some point we may actually get a good/more-complete resource/database developed for Sargent Hand Planes. Thanks for sharing. Maybe actually start a Sargent Planes Thread on LJs would be a good idea. I always thought that that Handplanes thread should be broken up into bite-sized pieces (by Brand, Size, Type, etc.) in order to make it more useful to any and everyone who has questions about a particular plane.

Too much animosity running both ways for me to pull that kind of thing off on LJs. Just sayin'...


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've got a few of the sargent block planes I really like, to the point I've started looking for them. I also just picked up a nice #15 and a #708. I have a blade coming for the 708. The Sargent's are interesting me more and more.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40521
http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/31744


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I've stayed with #418 and #422 because they share the same blade and one of my original GG-Pappy's hand me downs is a #418. I now have enough hand planes to be considered basically complete, at least for my needs, and I find them very useful (and yes I use them).

Hand planes in general can be very addictive so I am trying to avoid collecting for collecting sake. Got enough nick knacks from other interests already (beer steins, Harley crap, vintage 1972 4-Channel Sansui electronics, etc.). At some point I just need to thin the heard and focus on the most 'fun' stuff, what ever that may be.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Lets see, I have that Sargent 107 clone that was made for Diamond Edge Tools, a Fulton 14" Jack plane, made by Sargent for Sears, and even a Craftsman #3 that was made by Sargent. Not sure about this little guy, yet:









If it is a Sargent made plane…..

getting too many block planes (8!!) in the shop, might have to thin things down a might. Mainly a few Sargent clones???


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

And here is what it look like now;


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

MMMM nice Don !


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I bought its mate this weekend. A type 2 #306.


----------

